# White Bass Run Galena 2011



## BassSlayer41 (Apr 26, 2011)

I know the run is close and we have had a ton of rain. This will be my second year for it. Just wondering if anyone has seen the water and if so how long before we start fishin.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

soon.....real soon!!! i'm willing to bet the males have already moved in...
im sure the water level is way high... but it will be on as soon as it goes down....


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Just went over the bridge in Galena(Thur.Apr.28th). Water is not really way up. Color is muddy. Several( six or seven) guys were fishing. Sun was sure to warm things up. Go for it. :G


----------



## selfishboy22 (Feb 9, 2009)

where is this at?? i live in galloway


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

here we go....power pound em. bring in the 55 gal coolers


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

NewbreedFishing said:


> here we go....power pound em. bring in the 55 gal coolers


Is this white bass run frowned upon by some? I have never fished it before but was going to try it this year, trying to get my cousin into fishing, he has never caught a fish before, figure it would be a good place to start?


----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

Not frown upon that I know of. The run has been going on for years. As far as I know , no limit. Hoover is full of them. Can remember last summer throwing a cast net for shad and coming up with multiple white bass with schools teaming all over the lake. I don't think you can put a dent in them fishing during the run. Have fun. I remember having a blast in the late 70s throwing small Rooster tails for them up in the creek.


----------



## Hooch (Apr 14, 2004)

I believe he is just saying that it can be a meat hunters field day! I've seen stringers so full, you couldn't even see the string, come out of Galena.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

dre said:


> Is this white bass run frowned upon by some? I have never fished it before but was going to try it this year, trying to get my cousin into fishing, he has never caught a fish before, figure it would be a good place to start?


White Bass Fishing is really popular in Ohio. The Spawn would be a great time to introduce your cousin to Fishing. Take your time with him and teach him about baiting hooks and the proper handling of the Fish (so he doesn't get all cut up from the Gill Plates and finned by those spiney Fin Bones). You may just get another Fishing Partner !


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Btw, the creeks are not the only places to get the white bass, I have gotten into them really well under smothers rd. bridge and sunbury rd. bridge. Both when they are spawning(running) and later in the summer hearding bait fish against the rocks, and water surface. Same tecniques work, small twisters and rooster tails.
Bobby
This is just incase the creeks are to crowded for your taste.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks guys i appreciate the advice!


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

in the mid to late summer i chase the seagulls in my boat..thats a fun way to catch them!!


----------



## hogjerker (Apr 8, 2008)

Dre - Looks like it may be awhile before we can get into Big Walnut in Gahanna. If you want to do the white bass run, let me know. I have fished it many times. Alot of fun, but can get really crowded.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

NewbreedFishing said:


> here we go....power pound em. bring in the 55 gal coolers



Who really cares if they catch them all Mitch? They're just a nuisance species anyways. Hope they enjoy cleaning them when the flesh turns to mush. I catch 15-18" WB all day trolling for eyes on Erie and throw back. I wish a lot more would keep every single one they catch so there'll be less around to annoy me.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

erie cannot be compaired to central ohio pigsticker. 
i dont care if they keep em but moderation is a term that flys out the window when a fish is that easily accessible and will hit anything the moves. 

aside from that what really sucks is that alot of them knowingly tresspass, all the while trashing these small head/tailwaters with litter, beer cans and roostertail wrappers. they also walk right thru the spawning areas destroying what work the fish have done.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

NewBreed I see the same thing over here at Cj when the white bass start their run up into Buck creek,Rooster Tail wrappers and other trash left behind for others to deal with. That's one of the reasons I don't go up the creek for the run and I've done quite well sticking to the main lake. Not all of them go up our little creek to spawn and it's alot less crowded on the main lake.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Pigsticker said:


> They're just a nuisance species anyways. /QUOTE]
> 
> Why are they a nuisance fish? Is it because you're not targeting them and hate catching them or you got other reasons for that statement? BTW I've never had the meat turn to mush when cleaning them. I immediately put 'em on ice as I'm catching them and have never had that problem.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

yea...when did this become a whitebass hate post????lol
in ALL the years i've fished for them i've never had the meat go "mushy"..
dont get me wrong..they dont taste like walleye. BUT they are GOOD!!!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I think pigstinker and the majority of lake erie fisherman have experienced days when you just cant keep them off the trolling harnesses. It does get frustrating when you seeking eyes and every line springs a whitebass. 

I do eat them yearly but sometimes wonder why. they are not that good. the flesh does get stringy and i do take good care of my fish by bleeding em out, ice...etc.


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

I love white bass! YUMMM. my wife loves walleye. I give her all the walleye, and ill keep my white bass!
But she cant have my perch!
Fun to catch, But better to eat.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Just my opinion fellas, no need to be offended unless ur related to a white bass. I consider them a nuisance because they don't fight or taste good IMO so they have no redeeming value to me. Also as Mitch mentioned its annoying when trolling and no bites for an hour and u reel in 4 rods that all have a Dink WB on the hook with Its poor lip stretched way out. Makes u wonder how long its been on the hook preventing u from catching whatever gamefish ur after.

Every time I've seen them cleaned the meat is soft and mushy and u just push it with the blade. Springfield I agree immediate ice and bleeding is the best way to control that just like hot weather eyes. I'm happy so many of u like them, and want u all to catch and keep 10,000 each per year. 

To each their own but I had a heart attack 10 years ago and realized that life is too short to target any panfish IMHO.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

What's the size limit?


----------



## Allent1967 (Apr 3, 2010)

TimTaylor75 said:


> What's the size limit?


There is no size limit or limit on how many you can keep.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Got 28 last night in a different stream. All was good until my phone went in the water.


----------



## BassSlayer41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Does anyone know what time old dutchman opens in the morning?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

i believe they open @ 7 

thanks again bonecrusher!


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Jigging Jim said:


> White Bass Fishing is really popular in Ohio. The Spawn would be a great time to introduce your cousin to Fishing. Take your time with him and teach him about baiting hooks and the proper handling of the Fish (so he doesn't get all cut up from the Gill Plates and finned by those spiney Fin Bones). You may just get another Fishing Partner !


JJ...Nice post and good information.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

One more thing....You can't judge the book by its cover. A lot of people are having a hard time making ends meet right now. If a stringer full of white bass helps feed their family, more power to them.........At least they're doing it legally (if they have a license of course).


----------



## BUCK6060 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi everyone!

Last year there was a lot of talk about the "Duck Pond" at Hoover. I know that it is that small bay just above the dam and right off the main parking lot. My question is Can white bass and crappie be found there at this time of year?


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

yes the duck pond should have a good water level and is a good hangout for fish in the spring. water is probably heavily stained so take your chartruese spikes or uses a bait that thumps.


----------



## BUCK6060 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank You! I'm disabled and would like to find even more places that would be close to the parked car. Any suggestions from the peanut gallery would be appreciated!!!


----------



## bkvictory (May 1, 2011)

BassSlayer41 said:


> Does anyone know what time old dutchman opens in the morning?
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


Got 28 last night in a different stream. All was good until my phone went in the water.


----------

